#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Dragon fruit?

## poorfalang

a couple of months ago me a the missus were talking as to what to do with a empty space near the house,
from ganja to chillies to lime ended up being this, (dragon fruit)
i hated it first but now its starting to look better (issh)

----------


## Rural Surin

Nice technique.
Most that grow dragon fruit [casually] aren't as precise.

If one is looking to market in a big way....needs to be tended carefully and exact.
They're very sensitive, yet hardy in a weird way.

Good luck to you, PF

----------


## pseudolus

I cycle past a small holding a few times a week with this set up. Me and the missus have been musing on what it is for ages. Now I know - cheers.

----------


## poorfalang

marketing is not the plan but we have been told that we will have a lot of fruit out in a the next 1.5 years or so,





> If one is looking to market in a big way....needs to be tended carefully and exact.
> They're very sensitive, yet hardy in a weird way.


very right RS, we have the rod and white ones,
we got four cuttings in each (circular cement thingy) but what we have noticed is that once they shoot over the tire and go head down, where the bent occurs they seem to shoot up into another 4 or five tips( more picture coming), if we multiply that we could be having up to 20 fruits from one of those (circular cement thingy),






> I cycle past a small holding a few times a week with this set up. Me and the missus have been musing on what it is for ages. Now I know - cheers.


first time i saw them things my wife got it for the kids they love by the way, you eat 4 of the red ones and your crap will come out red like blood, 

read a bit about it,

Dragon Fruit is very high in antioxidants, and thus help boost the immune system. The fruit is beautiful also full of vitamin C, essential nutrients that also boost the immune system, among many other things. Dragon fruit also provides a rich source of vitamins B1, B2, and B3. This vitamin increases the body's cholesterol levels, increase energy levels, help metabolize food, and even improve the quality of your skin. Dragon fruit seeds are also very good for you, they provide a source of essential fatty acids. 

Overall health benefits of dragon fruit rather impressive. The combination of nutrients present in the dragon fruit means that they help regulate blood pressure and blood sugar. Dragon fruit is also very good for asthma and a bad cough, and also contain vitamins that improve eye sight. The minerals contained in fruits helps promote bone density and dental health. What's more, the fruits are very low in calories and high in fiber. They therefore made for dietary supplements are great, they give a boost to your digestive system and thereby reduce the fat. If you can not find the dragon fruit at your local supermarket, they are more common in the Chinese market, among other places.

----------


## Gipsy

Try to find seeds or even better cuttings from the yellow one, Hylocereus-megalanthus a.k.a. Yellow Pitahaya, then you have something special.  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

Dragon fruit trees/plants whatever the fuck they are, are a low maintenance cash cow if you have a big enough area. If, however, you only have a few dozen trees and want to remove them to make way for your garden, they ARE A KUNT to dig out.

Nothing short of a small incendiary device will off the fuckers.

----------


## poorfalang

> ARE A KUNT to dig out.


I have a kunt of a new tractor :Smile: 




> Try to find seeds or even better cuttings from the yellow one


Very rare in LOS i'm afraid, if you have it let me know,

----------


## Pragmatic

A great natural laxative is Dragonfruit.

----------


## poorfalang

> A great natural laxative is Dragonfruit.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> from ganja to chillies to lime ended up being this


Unlucky  :Smile:

----------


## Kurgen

> they ARE A KUNT to dig out.


Bollox! The wifey planted one a few years ago and I've been doing voodoo on the fukka ever since. 2 fruit a year so far.

----------


## Gipsy

No, I don't have the yellow one but remember seeing them in the fruit section of western European supermarkets, so if you have family or friends over there ask 'm to keep an eye open, buy one or two, retrieve the seeds and send them to you. 

The only ones I have are growing 'wild' in the mango trees, and I just admire the flowers opening at sunset...

----------


## Pragmatic

Try sending this seller in BKK a message . Yellow Dragon Fruit 10 Fresh Seeds Yellow Pitaya RARE Selenicereus Megalanthus | eBay

----------


## poorfalang

^ thanks Prag, 
really appreciate it but the thing is from seed it will take years to get a fruit,
a cutting i would pay for it but a seed? better let someone else grow it first. :Smile:

----------


## poorfalang

> Unlucky


Tell me about it :Smile: 

cactus high anyone?

----------


## Pragmatic

> thanks Prag, really appreciate it but the thing is from seed it will take years to get a fruit, a cutting i would pay for it but a seed? better let someone else grow it first.


As I said, go on Ebay and ask the seller for some info. You can ask sellers questions. If you ain't got an account I'll ask the question for you. The seller may just know where to get cuttings in Thailand?

----------


## nigelandjan

Looks a nice garden / place you have there PF thanks for sharing ,, as for the dragon fruit I would rather waste my  energy eating damp cardboard , each to theyre own of course  :Smile:

----------


## alwarner

ha ha Nige, I quite like them but each to their own.  We've got bananas, coconuts, mango and dragon fruit on our back garden.  It's only a rented place but the fruit is all an added bonus.

The mangoes are my favourite.

Mangosteen (sp?) are in season at the moment.  That's a good one too.

----------


## poorfalang

> As I said, go on Ebay and ask the seller for some info. You can ask sellers questions. If you ain't got an account I'll ask the question for you. The seller may just know where to get cuttings in Thailand?


ok mate, go for it, who knows i may just be lucky,
and yes i do not have ebay acc,
thanks in advance









> oks a nice garden / place you have there PF thanks for sharing ,, as for the dragon fruit I would rather waste my energy eating damp cardboard , each to theyre own of course



damp cardboard? Apparently same nutrition as eating korn flakes,  :Smile: 

Dragon fruit is lovely and soft on the tongue, no fire coming out of them things, i guarantee you, maybe projectile crapping the morning, other than that really lovely fruit, best served without the skin  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

Poorfalang, I've Emailed the guy on Ebay but don't hold out any hope as his address is in England but he despatches from Thailand. Anyways I did a bit of Google-ing and came up with Dragon Fruit - Farming in Thailand Forum - Thailand Forum From there it seems it's a rarety because it's difficult to grow, even from cuttings. Probably more of a novelty plant than a general use plant.

----------


## poorfalang

^ you bastard 
you sent me to the other side, i been banned for life, :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Dragon fruit is lovely and soft on the tongue, no fire coming out of them things, i guarantee you, maybe projectile crapping the morning, other than that really lovely fruit, best served without the skin


Yeah I know mate , tried em several times but just cant see the point ,, mind you it might be my age and my taste buds are shot .

Anyway look great in your garden

----------


## palexxxx

> Originally Posted by poorfalang
> 
> Dragon fruit is lovely and soft on the tongue, no fire coming out of them things, i guarantee you, maybe projectile crapping the morning, other than that really lovely fruit, best served without the skin
> 
> 
> Yeah I know mate , tried em several times but just cant see the point ,, mind you it might be my age and my taste buds are shot .
> 
> Anyway look great in your garden



Are you eating them at room temperature or from the fridge.  IMO they taste pretty ordinary at room temperature,  they've got to be chilled.

----------


## rubberdiesel

bought 2 dragon trees, never fruit after 2 years.

----------


## poorfalang

> bought 2 dragon trees, never fruit after 2 years.


if you can post a picture of what you got, i will tell you whats wrong with it,

as you can see in the picture, mine has grown all the way up to the tire and is on the way down now, they won't give fruit unless they are on the way down, 
it has been only about 6 months i believe, and we will have fruit in about 5-6 month's
about year from planting,

----------


## rubberdiesel

> poorfalang,
> 
> if you can post a picture of what you got, i will tell you whats wrong with it,


ok
now little busy don't have time take pic, i will as soon as i can friend..

thanks...


matt

----------


## pescator

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by poorfalang
> ...


^Wot he said! Makes a helluva difference.

----------


## rubberdiesel

> poorfalang
> 
> if you can post a picture of what you got, i will tell you whats wrong with it,


[/IMG][/IMG]
poorfalang this are my dragon fruit. sorry pictures not good. camera suck.

----------


## rubberdiesel

sorry first up load  pics not working. 

matt.

----------


## poorfalang

Thanks Matt,

It appears the soil quality is not great, hence the light green color on the plants, or it is the angle of the sun shining on the plants?

secondly you may want to chop off some branches to allow other to climb to the top of the wood post you are using, 

also the strings you are using to help keep it up right seem a little (thin), try using something a bit thick wider, then you can allow a bit more tightness to it without cutting into the plant, also try and get a couple of people to pull the plants up while you tied them up,
they are tied but it seems they are( floppy? ) no offense  :bananaman:   :Smile: 

you seem to string it in all kinds of directions try to string it, one string all the way around grabbing all the plants ( look at how we did it) 
i check my plants every 2-3 days until they have reached the top, this is to stop any plant from turning head down, only allow that when they are past the top,

tips?

1-tied then up like i do
2-pig shit/cow shit even better.

all fails, start again

new cuttings, in a little black bag of soil mixed with shit 50/50, 
leave until have new shoots, water once or twice a week, 

hope it helps,
if you need to learn how to do the cutting let me know, i can arrange new pics,

----------


## rubberdiesel

> poorfalang,
> 
> hope it helps,
> if you need to learn how to do the cutting let me know, i can arrange new pics,


thanks poorfalang 

ok will cut some out and get bigger rope to tie them.

matt.

----------


## poorfalang

^
stiff them up as vertical as possible, 
even if mean 20 loops of rope in one pilar, :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

Are you sure about pigs cak PF ? 

Thats something we would never use in the UK

----------


## poorfalang

^ of course nige, it has been dried.
i would never use in wet form,
too strong but if you want long lasting you should use cow dung
i have plenty of pig shit so i can use some everyweek

----------


## poorfalang

> Are you sure about pigs cak PF ? 
> 
> Thats something we would never use in the UK


why Foot and mouth? mad pig disease :Smile:

----------


## poorfalang

here we go an update on that.

fruits are starting to come up,
unusual place to get the first fruit but hey, so far got 5 fruits starting to form,

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> tried em several times but just cant see the point


Wait till you eat a perfectly ripe one.

Sort of fruit that has to be perfectly ripe otherwise tastes of nothing. But when they are perfectly ripe they are delicious.

----------


## Pragmatic

My wife says they shouldn't be eaten fresh. They sweeten up and taste better after a few days sitting.

----------


## poorfalang

> Wait till you eat a perfectly ripe one.
> 
> Sort of fruit that has to be perfectly ripe otherwise tastes of nothing. But when they are perfectly ripe they are delicious.


spot on mate





> My wife says they shouldn't be eaten fresh. They sweeten up and taste better after a few days sitting.


and it also reduces the laxative effect :Smile:

----------

